# electric smokers



## larry maddock (Oct 23, 2005)

yo dudes and dudettes,

 i have a charbroil electric h20 smoker.

 if any of y'all use the same model,
i would like to know your tips .
 also your secret recipes.

larry joe maddock
st. ann,missouri,usa 63074
    [suburb of st.louis]
     e- mail
[email protected]
     also known as
the lo dollar/no dollar cook  
*** ****** ***** ****** **** ***


----------



## cheech (Dec 22, 2005)

If we share our secret recipes then they will no longer be secret.

Sorry I do not have the same smoker but hand tight there has to be someone here that has one or at least knows how to use it.


----------



## soflaquer (Dec 22, 2005)

Larry,

What is it you need to know (Dude)?

Jeff


----------



## johnnyreb (Dec 25, 2005)

i have one of those charbroil H2O electric smokers to

i only use it for small stuff like making salsa or smoking a couple pieces of sausage when i dont want to waste any coal in my chargriller or gas in my gosm

i have used it for cold smoking cheese once


----------



## larry maddock (Mar 21, 2006)

yo to all,
im getting a little more experience--
and good advice around here.

this electric water smoker that i have
does a really good job for me.

in the last month or so i have seen a couple of newbies
with electric smokers.

i say GET WIRED.

i dont cook for large groups.
so it works for me.


----------



## pg (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey Larry, I have a Bradley electric smoker. The heat is generated by in infared element, and the smoke is produced by an automatic feed smoke generator. It's much different from my barrel or propane smoker, and like you, it also took me some time to learn. I use it mainly for smaller portions, works great for fish, jerky, sausage or chicken.

I've learned from using differnt types of smokers, it comes down to slow cooking, low heat, and good smoke. I use propane, electric and wood, they are all good.  But...... when I have the time and want that special deep smoked flavor and texture, my wood burning barrel is my smoker of choice. 

Thegozzzz


----------



## soflaquer (Mar 23, 2006)

REMEMBER -

"It's the COOK, not the COOKER!"

Jeff


----------



## gortiz (May 24, 2006)

what's ya'lls experience with using extension cords?  I got an elec smoker and with the extension chord i'm using I cant get the sucker to go over 230 unless a wood chunk flares up, then it runs way hot.  Its a heavy duty 9ft cord that fits the specs of the smoker, just frustrated that I can't get the temp any higher to crisp up the skin on a beer can chicken . . .but i'm glad I can get to the desirable 225, so i'm not complaining too bad


----------



## Dutch (May 25, 2006)

gortiz, electric smokers are designed to operate in the 220-250 degree range. You need to get your temps up to 300 degrees to crisp up the skind. My neighbor does beer can chickens on his electric smoker and had the same complaint after he saw be pull a couple of BCC out of my smoker with crispy skin-(I use a propane GOSM and can get my heat above 350 degrees).

My suggestion to him was once his birds hit the 150 degree mark to move his BCC's -stand and all to his gas grill set up for indirect grilling and crisp the chicken skin that way. When the birds hit 170 pull then and cove with foil until the internal temp reaches 180 degrees.


----------



## gortiz (May 25, 2006)

thats damn good advice Earl D, I can't wait to try it...thanks for the info.


----------



## camdelong (May 27, 2006)

Hi All!

This is my first post/question.   :D   I promise I have already been to roll call.

I have an electric smoker that has been pretty good but it's been hard to keep my temp up.  The last time I did a beer chicken I went in and just took out the water bowl and I was able to get it to stay right at 225 and could probably get it higher if needed to crisp something.

What would the downfall of me removing the water?  I guess something that goes for like 5 or 6 hours would be ok but what about a brisket?  Doing that for like 15 hours would this dry out the meat to much?  If I mop the meat from time to time during the smoke would I be ok?

Thanks all.. I think if I found you guys earlier I wouldn't of got an electric smoker but didn't want to put to much $$ before getting into the groove.

Also I wonder how easy it would be to convert it to a charcol smoker.  Just taking out the heating element and making the bottom part for the coals and wood.  I guess I would just need to get a vent or something cause right now there is no air going in.


----------



## gremlin (Jun 12, 2006)

PG How yu doin
I just bought one of the bradleysmokers.
I have a question.....Can you get the temp up over 200 I can't seem to get past 195 or so. That leaves out the possability of crisping up the skin on a chicken  which at this point I tear off and chuck out.
I'm thinkin maybe finishing it on the BBQ


----------



## gortiz (Jun 21, 2006)

make sure you got the right extension cord and make sure your outlet is sufficient.  I got no prob with temps at my place, but I went to a friends house and couldn't get over 200?  I'm thinking it was his outlet.

Also, make sure the water is hot when its added to the pan, you don't want to waste energy trying to heat up the water.

I have heard that temps will soar with less water, I plan on trying that next time.   I would also try experimenting with soaking or not soaking your wood chunks.


----------



## gremlin (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the feed back everyone.
 I think I might have figured it out  by accident.
The outside temp dropped pretty good the other night and I did see the Temp rise in the smoker but I was foolin around with the vent on the top and found that if the vent was opened a little more I saw a higher temp.
The hot water suggestion is worth a try, I never thought about that aspect at all!!
I do have it on a line all by its self and I was concerned that maybe it wasn't  but that is the only appliance drawing any energy and it is plugged directly into the GFI outlet.
I will experiment some more next time I smoke...Which shouldn't be too far away  :)


----------



## piggyribs (Jul 27, 2006)

The best tip I ever got for my electric was to use sand. It's easier if you get it from the source, rather than my repeating it all here.
The Water Pan Myth

Enjoy!


----------



## larry maddock (Jul 27, 2006)

yo piggy ribs,
dessert instead of ocean---
very interesting

welcome to this place.


----------



## gremlin (Jul 28, 2006)

Piggyribs; I just got back from Vacation up north of Parry Sound and glad to be back after all the rain and a Tornado..... which is vary rare up here.
Thanks for the info  and I did read the article. It makes sense to me  :o and I think I will try it next time I smoke.
Thanks


----------



## junebugg1999 (Dec 13, 2009)

I have never been a fan of electric smokers but it is now winter and i dont have time to tend to my fire on my Oklahoma Joes smoker. How well do these work, and is it worth the money. Also, how long can you continually smoke on them, I saw something somewhere that said 8 hrs, but is that just 8 hours on a full shute of pellets, or is that all the unit can handle?


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 14, 2009)

i have run a electric smokers for 14 hrs---
following a safety first policy----

on the cheaper ones with no insulation---

you must devise a  wind break for the winter


----------

